# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  La presa mas alta de Italia (Vistas aereas) Santa Giustina

## Jonasino

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWqBSQE6Pow

----------

HUESITO (16-dic-2016),JMTrigos (18-dic-2016)

----------

